# Scariest Horror Game for pc...



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 2, 2015)

Which is the scariest horror game you have played till now on pc ? I have played Dying Light, Amnesia, Penumbra, Dead Island. Among all these, I found Penumbra as really scary game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2015)

Dying light isnt even remotely scary
Try Silent Hill, Resident evil (old ones, especially 3), Clive Barker's Undying


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

Diablo 1


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 2, 2015)

Alok said:


> Diablo 1



 cmon alok


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 2, 2015)

Metro 2033.. Outlast


----------



## $hadow (Jul 2, 2015)

+1 to resident evil.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> cmon alok



I was a kid when I played original Diablo 

2 and 3 are not but D1 has the atmosphere and soundtrack; was enough for a kid


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Scary games you need. Play these

1. FEAR
2. Dead Space 1
3. Outlast
4. Alien Isolation
5. Call of Chuthulu
6. Resident Evil 4
7. Alan Wake
8. Silent Hill
9. Amnesia

and many more. Ping me again when you complete these.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 2, 2015)

Dead Space 1, Metro 2033, Undying. Do not play Metro 2033 during night.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Dead Space 1, Metro 2033, Undying. Do not play Metro 2033 during night.


Had a hard time playing metro 2033 during daytime as well  ... Had to uninstall due to technical    difficulties.


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

I haven't played Metro 2033 yet, though I finished outlast in two nights. Will check its potential soon.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2015)

Alok said:


> I haven't played Metro 2033 yet, though I finished outlast in two nights. Will check its potential soon.



Its graphical potential is immense to say the least.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 3, 2015)

subscribed..........

- - - Updated - - -

btw how you guys manage??? i am like wtf wtf wtf run run run .........


----------



## theterminator (Jul 3, 2015)

Constantine


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> btw how you guys manage??? i am like wtf wtf wtf run run run .........



Save ammo, headshots and run if you need to.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 3, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Scary games you need. Play these
> 
> 1. FEAR
> 2. Dead Space 1
> ...




+1 for F.E.A.R        Great atmosphere and the a.i in this game was one of the best.   Not played any others in the list.

The Evil Within  is  another decent game though its not the kind I like.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (Jul 3, 2015)

Gen.Libeb said:


> +1 for F.E.A.R        Great atmosphere and the a.i in this game was one of the best.   Not played any others in the list.
> 
> The Evil Within  is  another decent game though its not the kind I like.


yes I have heard a lot about FEAR, Evil Within, Metro 2033. I must give them a try. 

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Scary games you need. Play these
> 
> 1. FEAR
> 2. Dead Space 1
> ...


Thanks a lot for the list of games


----------



## gameranand (Jul 3, 2015)

Gourav Kundu said:


> Thanks a lot for the list of games



You are welcome. There are more but I didn't listed them as it might get too long.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2015)

Outlast & Outlast: Whistle blower
Silent Hill
Dead Space


----------



## Desmond (Jul 3, 2015)

We already have a thread for horror games.

*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/156407-quest-scares-horror-titles.html


----------



## panwar29.ankit (Jul 16, 2015)

Doom 3 (play with loud volume)


----------



## Raziel (Jul 20, 2015)

Try Amnesia: The Dark Descent


----------



## Gollum (Jul 20, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Dying light isnt even remotely scary
> Try Silent Hill, Resident evil (old ones, especially 3), Clive Barker's Undying


+1 for Undying
OMG one hell of a scary game - this game is unplayable alone


gameranand said:


> Scary games you need. Play these
> 
> 1. FEAR
> 2. Dead Space 1
> ...


Fear - God damn one of the fastest games that I finished but was not so scary
Dead Space 1, 2, 3 - Scary a hell - after playing these I can now watch any damn horror movie. - this game is unplayable alone
Silent hill - not so scary
resident evil 4- this is not a scary game wtf?


panwar29.ankit said:


> Doom 3 (play with loud volume)



The hell knight will haunt you in your dreams -  this game is unplayable alone


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 20, 2015)

Resident Evil 4.. Scared the hell out of me in PS2.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 20, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Resident Evil 4.. Scared the hell out of me in PS2.



I played it on PC as Bioshock4
initial scene is scary but after that it becomes kind of easy especially when you get Ashley to babysit.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 20, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I played it on PC as [STRIKE]Bioshock4[/STRIKE] Biohazard 4
> initial scene is scary but after that it becomes kind of easy especially when you get Ashley to babysit.



Corrected..


----------



## Raziel (Jul 20, 2015)

Gollum said:


> +1 for Undying
> OMG one hell of a scary game - this game is unplayable alone
> 
> Undying was a really a great game, gothic n atmospheric, definitely scary, but the Prison level in Amnesia is what really scared me, especially I play alone in the dark with the headsets on.


----------



## mitraark (Jul 20, 2015)

Dead Space 1 and Dead Space 2/ The sudden onslaught of zombies really scares the crap out of you sometimes.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Dead Space 1 and Dead Space 2/ The sudden onslaught of zombies really scares the crap out of you sometimes.



Honestly, Dead Space 1/2 stop being scary once you get your guns and ammunition. 

In Amnesia, you don't have any form of weapon whatsoever for the whole game. That automatically makes it a 100 times scarier.

Not to mention that Amnesia developers (Frictional Games) were previously known for the Penumbra series with similar mechanics and are currently working on SOMA with similar mechanics as well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 22, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> In Amnesia, you don't have any form of weapon whatsoever for the whole game. That automatically makes it a 100 times scarier.


+1
same with Outlast


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2015)

That being said. True horror games are the ones that make the playing character as helpless as possible with their only true and trustworthy weapon being their wits.

- - - Updated - - -

Imagine being chased by a malevolent/horrifying entity, you unload your gun onto it but there is little effect. Your only best hope is to attempt to outrun it or hide and hope that it gives up the chase. You run frantically and hopelessly while the entity gains on you with surprisingly agility. Finally, you somehow manage to break its line of sight and hide in some closet, while the entity runs past you. You then sit there and sigh with sweet relief knowing that you have survived just one more encounter.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jul 22, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That being said. True horror games are the ones that make the playing character as helpless as possible with their only true and trustworthy weapon being their wits.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Imagine being chased by a malevolent/horrifying entity, you unload your gun onto it but there is little effect. Your only best hope is to attempt to outrun it or hide and hope that it gives up the chase. You run frantically and hopelessly while the entity gains on you with surprisingly agility. Finally, you somehow manage to break its line of sight and hide in some closet, while the entity runs past you. You then sit there and sigh with sweet relief knowing that you have survived just one more encounter.



I haven't played it myself, but you pretty much described Alien:Isolation from what I've heard.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 22, 2015)

I have Alien: Isolation in my Steam library. Will install it someday.

But yes, from the gameplay videos I've watched, that's pretty much how it is.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Fear - God damn one of the fastest games that I finished but was not so scary
> Dead Space 1, 2, 3 - Scary a hell - after playing these I can now watch any damn horror movie. - this game is unplayable alone
> Silent hill - not so scary
> *resident evil 4- this is not a scary game wtf?*



I mentioned it just for the sake of that series.


----------

